# Tom! Tom! Tom!



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

With everyone talking about running around the woods shooting Toms........ I hope nobody got him!

Where are ya Bonsey? Seems there is no one around to call my BS anymore.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ya my brother wont go into the woods with me this time of year just because of that

ya guessed it,his name is Tom lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Getting ready to head up in the hills to chase, you know who.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've called Bones a few times and got no answer or return call. We miss you Tom sniffle sniffle !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He'll be back !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Got a bones44 located and put to bed. Ground blind set up ready to call him in tomorrow morning.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Monday was first day in Ohio.... By 0800 hrs of the first day, there was already a report of a hunter shot in the face by another Tom hunter, up near Stonegod's neck of the woods......This is why I don't hunt Toms, too many city slickers or "citiots" as we call 'em..... :hunter4:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Still here waiting on Fred, where are ya? Haven't even heard ya. I know you were here yesterday. Patience I guess......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I will be turkey hunring for the first time in a long time this year...... I was a teenager the last time I was out.


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

I haven't been spring turkey hunting since i was in my teens either dirty. There weren't too many on our farm when i was younger. Now they are everywhere but still don't have rhe ambition to go out. I do get the $5 archery tag for the fall when I'm out tryin to stick a deer tho.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> "up near Stonegod's neck of the woods".......just what are you trying to insinuate Scott?LOL


I mean that they were closer to you than they were to me......Near Cleveland :teeth:


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Probably hunting with an AR15 if they were in the Clevland area. All good hunters are south the turnpike for sure.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> What!!! I *thought* they were north of the turnpike!!lol


Key word???? :roflmao:


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Tom who ? Hi ladies errr gentlemen......Got my sorry butt up early to chase them thunderchickens hoping to get em off the roost. Been real busy here lately and not much time for the computer. Thanks for checking up on me guys ! I appreciate the calls, messages and texts. Just needed some downtime is all. I'd never abandon this site as you all are a great group of friends ! Tom


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

He hey welcome back buddy!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome back !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like the Tom is off the roost and hitting the ground foraging!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks dou errr Tom ...Glad you're back buddy !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad your back amongst us Tom, ya always keep things lively around here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL Thanks guys. I missed on a mature gobbler yesterday. I had him good and pi$$ed off but he just wouldn't commit to any closer than 25 yards. The joys of an X-Full turkey choke. Pouring rain here at the moment but hoping to get out anyway. Darn bugs are murderous this year though. I'll keep ya updated. SG I have a smartphone but don't like the App for the forums. Not only that I just have had waaaaayyy too many chores around here as of late. Spent 4 hours cutting grass alone yesterday


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome back bones, you may have to retire that push mower!!!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

It was no wonder he was gone for a while. I swear when I saw him at the rendezvous last month he didn't know what predator talk was. :sheep:


----------

